# vigas boiler



## nrcrash (May 29, 2012)

I am looking at a discounted new vigas boiler.  It is supposed to be new in a crate and I am planning on taking a look at it this weekend.  Is there anything I should inspect when I am looking at it so that I don't  discover a problem with the boiler after it is together in my home?  I am not sure if it comes with the lambada controls or not, does this make a big difference?  I appreciate any help you guys could give me.


----------



## JP11 (May 30, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> I am looking at a discounted new vigas boiler. It is supposed to be new in a crate and I am planning on taking a look at it this weekend. Is there anything I should inspect when I am looking at it so that I don't discover a problem with the boiler after it is together in my home? I am not sure if it comes with the lambada controls or not, does this make a big difference? I appreciate any help you guys could give me.


 
You could look in the stovepipe.  If it's lambda it will have two sensors in there usually.  One for O2 and one for temp.  There isn't much of a "crate" to them.  You should be able to open 'er up pretty quick and take a look.  I'm sure you could always add the lambda stuff if you really want it.  I've been very impressed with mine and how it makes adjustments.  Especially as the storage gets up into the high 180s. It throttles the unit very nice to get my tanks 194 at the bottom and 195 at the top. 

Of course.. a proper designed system is important.  I've never heard a bad word about Mark from AHONA on here.  Not sure how this unit got orphaned... but I'm sure Mark wouldn't leave you hanging.  You could always buy parts from him, and pay him a few bucks for system design if you had to.

JP


----------



## nrcrash (May 30, 2012)

JP11 said:


> You could look in the stovepipe.  If it's lambda it will have two sensors in there usually.  One for O2 and one for temp.  There isn't much of a "crate" to them.  You should be able to open 'er up pretty quick and take a look.  I'm sure you could always add the lambda stuff if you really want it.  I've been very impressed with mine and how it makes adjustments.  Especially as the storage gets up into the high 180s. It throttles the unit very nice to get my tanks 194 at the bottom and 195 at the top.
> 
> Of course.. a proper designed system is important.  I've never heard a bad word about Mark from AHONA on here.  Not sure how this unit got orphaned... but I'm sure Mark wouldn't leave you hanging.  You could always buy parts from him, and pay him a few bucks for system design if you had to.
> 
> JP



I see that you have a Vigas 60. Are you happy with it?  I can get a 60 for another $1300 and was debating on upgrading the size since my house is on the border of the limit of a 40.


----------



## henfruit (May 30, 2012)

You should only be paying $900.00 more for a 60?


----------



## JP11 (May 30, 2012)

Very, Very happy with the 60kw.  I haven't been able to run it when it's -10 outside.. as it was installed about a month ago.  But I've been very impressed with it's operation.  I'm sure it will only get better as my wood gets a bit drier.

I'm heating about 6k sf.  Oil boiler was running steady when it was -10 outside.  So that was about 130k BTU gross input per hour (I was burning  a mix of HHO and Homebrew biodiesel)

Figuring the Vigas should yield good overnight burns even in the dead of winter. 

JP


----------



## charly (May 30, 2012)

I agree with JP about Mark at AHONA.  A great guy for sure. I went the Paxo 60 route with Mark at my old place. He was great with everything!


----------



## nrcrash (May 30, 2012)

I talked to Mark today and he said that he thinks it might be some black market boilers and that is the reason for the discounted rate.  I told me to check for the UL # and CSA # on the back of the units.  He said that if it does not have these tags he would be unable to sell me any parts for them.  I should have asked him on the phone if it was because they have different parts in them or if its because he is trying to prevent people from bringing them into the country illegally.  Does anyone know the if there is any difference between a black market boiler and a boiler I would be buying from Mark?  Might be worth the extra money for his help during the installation as well as any help I would need afterward with servicing the unit.  What do you guys think?


----------



## hobbyheater (May 30, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> I told me to check for the UL # and CSA # on the back of the units.


 
Without the CSA# or UL #, in our area you would not be able to have your installation inspected and approved for insurance coverage.


----------



## nrcrash (May 30, 2012)

hobbyheater said:


> Without the CSA# or UL #, in our area you would not be able to have your installation inspected and approved for insurance coverage.


 
Then they are no good to me!


----------



## charly (May 31, 2012)

I'd go with Mark for the Vigas. He'll have you designed right so you get the most out of your boiler. Mark it smart outside the book if you know what I mean. Plus,,,,,,,,,,,,, he'll answer the phone every time you call and believe me, you will call with questions. Boilers are a learning curve. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of knowledgeable people on here as well, but it's nice to get support from the person you just shelled out your hard earned dollars to, not just have someone sell you something and it's all yours now. Mark has even traveled on the road to help his customers out, not too many people will do that anymore. Good luck with what ever you buy.


----------



## nrcrash (Jun 3, 2012)

Picked up a Vigas 40 from Patrick of AHONA this weekend and finally got it into the basement.  Patrick and Mark where both extremely helpful with all of the questions that I had.  Now comes the fun part.....


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jun 4, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Picked up a Vigas 40 from Patrick of AHONA this weekend and finally got it into the basement. Patrick and Mark where both extremely helpful with all of the questions that I had. Now comes the fun part.....


 
The 'fun part' is winter. If that comes now, food prices -  and fossil fuels - will go through the roof,  But snow in June would be so cl.

Now you know the drill . . . lets see pics of the unit and install.

Jimbo


----------



## nrcrash (Jun 4, 2012)

She's a beauty!  Pick up a used 1000 gallon propane tank this weekend.  The paint is flaking off pretty bad.  Thinking of stripping off the lose pieces with a compressor and stripping wheel.  Anyone have a easier way?


----------



## nrcrash (Jun 4, 2012)

Moved the vigas into the basement.  Luckily I have a walkouts so it was easy with a skidsteer.  Now I have to move a indirect water tank which is in the location I need to place the boiler to hook it up to the chimney. 

I only have one flue available so I was planning on power venting my oil boiler with a Tjernlund power vent.  Anyone have any luck with these?


----------



## maple1 (Jun 4, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> She's a beauty! Pick up a used 1000 gallon propane tank this weekend. The paint is flaking off pretty bad. Thinking of stripping off the lose pieces with a compressor and stripping wheel. Anyone have a easier way?


 
After a failed sand blasting attempt with some poor equipment, I just pressure washed mine, then took a wire wheel to the bad spots. Another half hour with a can of rust paint and a roller and I had some sweet looking tanks.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi.  Did you wind up power venting the oil boiler?

Your basement reminds of mine, only while I might have space in my pipe chase, my oil tank is too close.

Very impressive that you're moving that big tank into your basement.


----------



## nrcrash (Aug 15, 2012)

I am picking up the power vent next week and am hoping to get the newly painted storage tank into my basement next weekend.

I ended up moving the oil tank to give me over 60" of clearance so I wouldn't have any issues with the local inspector.


----------



## dogwood (Aug 15, 2012)

If you are going to spray foam your tank, do it before you place it next to a wall and frame it in. I found out too late you need some clearance to spray on the foam. I removed the old paint from my 1000 gallon tank with a disk sander; worked fine.

Mike


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> I am picking up the power vent next week and am hoping to get the newly painted storage tank into my basement next weekend.
> 
> I ended up moving the oil tank to give me over 60" of clearance so I wouldn't have any issues with the local inspector.


 
Awesome!  Here's to everything going smoothly!!


----------



## nrcrash (Sep 22, 2012)

Finally got the tank stripped, welded, primed and in the basement! First day of fall tomorrow. I better hurry with the rest of the install.


----------



## nrcrash (Sep 22, 2012)

In the basement


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, I love seeing this stuff!


----------



## nrcrash (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll love it once its up and running!!


----------



## JP11 (Sep 22, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> I'll love it once its up and running!!


Go slow!

You've still got a month!  Slow is smooth.  Smooth is FAST

JP


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 22, 2012)

*R*omeo,* I*ndia, *G*olf, *H*otel, *T*ango!

What JP said.

TS


----------



## nrcrash (Sep 22, 2012)

I have some rust in the tank... Does anyone know of a good high temp water filter?


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 22, 2012)

Y-strainers is all I can think of.

TS


----------



## goosegunner (Sep 22, 2012)

I used a dirt trap, kind of pricey but you can send the full flow through it. I believe filters are usually set up as a bypass incase they become restricted. 

I also have 2 wye strainers.

gg


----------



## nrcrash (Sep 22, 2012)

goosegunner said:


> I used a dirt trap, kind of pricey but you can send the full flow through it. I believe filters are usually set up as a bypass incase they become restricted.
> 
> I also have 2 wye strainers.
> 
> gg


 
Is this a dirt trap?

http://www.pexsupply.com/Spirotherm...s-with-removable-head-Female-Thread-9715000-p


----------



## JP11 (Sep 23, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> I have some rust in the tank... Does anyone know of a good high temp water filter?


 
I did A TON of rinsing and vacuuming out.  I asked the plumber about strainers.  I got a NAW.. we never use them.

Well.. Last week.. DHW zone pump went.  If I had to guess, it was rust killed the beast.. but I didn't tear it down.  It was just shy of 5 years old.

JP


----------



## nrcrash (Sep 23, 2012)

JP11 said:


> I did A TON of rinsing and vacuuming out. I asked the plumber about strainers. I got a NAW.. we never use them.
> 
> Well.. Last week.. DHW zone pump went. If I had to guess, it was rust killed the beast.. but I didn't tear it down. It was just shy of 5 years old.
> 
> JP


 
Ya, I cleaned out the tank for about 4 hours yesterday but I am sure that there is still stuff in there.  

Think i'm going to put a couple wye strainers on and a dirt separator.  Better safe than sorry.  I don't want to be replacing parts in the middle of January!


----------



## goosegunner (Sep 23, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Is this a dirt trap?
> 
> http://www.pexsupply.com/Spirotherm...s-with-removable-head-Female-Thread-9715000-p




Yes my dirt trap very similar. I have it in the 1-1/2" return line between the tank and the boiler.  I decided that with the amount of money and time it takes to set up a system, I might as well add that in from the start.

gg


----------



## nrcrash (Sep 27, 2012)

JP11 said:


> I did A TON of rinsing and vacuuming out.  I asked the plumber about strainers.  I got a NAW.. we never use them.
> 
> Well.. Last week.. DHW zone pump went.  If I had to guess, it was rust killed the beast.. but I didn't tear it down.  It was just shy of 5 years old.
> 
> JP



Did you get your draft inducer from Patrick?  If so. How did you have it mounted.  Do you have any pictures of it set up?


----------



## JP11 (Sep 27, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Did you get your draft inducer from Patrick? If so. How did you have it mounted. Do you have any pictures of it set up?


 
I did.  If you look at my posts.. I think there's a thread called progress without me.  That's got the pics.  I'm away thru sat, so i can't help easily.  You should be able to advance search for posts from me with an attachment.


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 4, 2012)

goosegunner said:


> Yes my dirt trap very similar. I have it in the 1-1/2" return line between the tank and the boiler. I decided that with the amount of money and time it takes to set up a system, I might as well add that in from the start.
> 
> gg


 
Where did you place your two y-strainers and dirt separator?


----------



## goosegunner (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a strainer before my pump in my primary secondary manifold. To catch crud before any of the pumps.

A strainer before my Danfoss valve on the return to boiler. To help catch any particles that could possibly cause problems with the valve.

The dirt trap is on the return right after my storage. I wanted it to catch any thing that happened to come out of my tank.

gg


----------



## woodsmaster (Oct 5, 2012)

I put a y strainer in. I checked it after a season and it didn't have much of anything on the screen. Still glade I put it in. Very cheap insurance. Think I give $30.oo for 1 1/2"


----------



## maple1 (Oct 5, 2012)

I just went with a Wye strainer, between the bottom of storage and boiler on the return. Kind of thinking I should have looked for something finer (kind of a coarse mesh in the Wye), but I'll see how this goes. BTW, a 1-1/4 Wye was hard to find around here. Could only find 1 & 1-1/2 for quite a while, but found one eventually for around $20.


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 6, 2012)

Am I missing anything yet?  Anything that could be better?


----------



## JP11 (Oct 6, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Am I missing anything yet? Anything that could be better?


I was wondering how you were making out..

One mistake I made... But Isolation shut offs on your Danfoss, AKA return water protection.  I did not.... and my choices are tear out cellulose to close off tanks.. or drain er all if I had to work on that danfoss.

JP


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 6, 2012)

Was plannin on it.  I read someone's post on ur thread and i actually printed out some of your photos to copy.  Thank you!


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## nrcrash (Oct 18, 2012)

Almost done  Going to pressure test the water lines tomorrow and then connect the chimney if I don't have to many leaks.  Then tackling the electrical next week.  Hoping she'll be up and running by next weekend.


----------



## JP11 (Oct 19, 2012)

All those pieces and parts look very familiar.  

That room is gonna heat up fast with that tank exposed. I would still do it though, for a full cycle just to leak check.  My setup is very similar... except my buderus i got the beckett boiler instead of reillo.. I wanted to be able to use more aftermarket stuff for my biodiesel use.  I hear they don't even offer the beckett gun anymore.

JP


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 19, 2012)

JP11 said:


> All those pieces and parts look very familiar.
> 
> That room is gonna heat up fast with that tank exposed. I would still do it though, for a full cycle just to leak check.  My setup is very similar... except my buderus i got the beckett boiler instead of reillo.. I wanted to be able to use more aftermarket stuff for my biodiesel use.  I hear they don't even offer the beckett gun anymore.
> 
> JP



Ya, I printed out some pictures from a couple of your posts. You have a pretty slick looking setup up there.  I'm not a plumber so I was needed any help I could get.  Sure hope it hold preasure!  First time soddering for me.  Thanks again!


----------



## JP11 (Oct 19, 2012)

I see we have another thing in common.  This is zeus.  We've had lots of them.  Damn cancer gets em all.  He's got bone cancer now. He's got a few more months of belly rubs and walks on "his" land.


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 19, 2012)

JP11 said:


> I see we have another thing in common. This is zeus. We've had lots of them. Damn cancer gets em all. He's got bone cancer now. He's got a few more months of belly rubs and walks on "his" land.
> 
> View attachment 77893


 
Sorry to hear about Zeus.  Mine is actually a staffordshire bull terrier.  She looks almost exactly like a roti but is only about 14 inches and 35-40 pounds, so probably about 1/4 of Zeus.  I always had big dogs but needed to downsize this time.


----------



## JP11 (Oct 19, 2012)

pocket rot!  awful cute.

since I'm off topic... I'll show you my pic of my favorite two passengers in the jet.  Normally we can't share pics or stories of our rich and famous people.  These folks gave me permission.  This is Knuckles and Elbows.  

The owner warned me that knuckles was a farter.  I went back at cruise and they were feeding him the nacho chips!  I wanted to say... NO WONDER HE FARTS!  But they pay the bills.

JP


----------



## mikefrommaine (Oct 19, 2012)

JP11 said:


> I see we have another thing in common.  This is zeus.  We've had lots of them.  Damn cancer gets em all.  He's got bone cancer now. He's got a few more months of belly rubs and walks on "his" land.
> 
> View attachment 77893



My yellow lab was named Zeus. Been four years since he died of brain cancer. I dont think I'll ever be able to find another like him.


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 20, 2012)

Heres a link to a video on my install.  Let me know if you guys see anything that looks wrong.


----------



## JP11 (Oct 20, 2012)

I like it.

You have me way beat on Y strainers and dirt separator.  Of course... My system took out a circ on my DHW loop.  

Sorry.. but I was laughing at you.  Or with you.

It's Lambda control.  You said Lambada..  which is a dance!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambada

Lambda... whole different ballgame. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lambda

Do you WANT heat in that area.  I quickly starting wrapping the heck out of my exposed copper.  You won't believe how much 190 degree pipes will throw.  I'm pretty sure I used www.zorrotools.com.  Lots of different kinds of pipe insulation.  I did a little at a time.. starting with the out leg of wood boiler.. figuring to wrap hottest stuff first.

You're gonna heat up your buderus jacket to same temp as storage and tanks?  probably not a big deal, as you won't have much loss at all because you went power vent on that, right?

You're close.


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 20, 2012)

JP11 said:


> I like it.
> 
> You have me way beat on Y strainers and dirt separator.  Of course... My system took out a circ on my DHW loop.
> 
> ...



Ya ur right.  I did say lambada. Guess I don't perform my best on camera!  

I am going to insulate all the pipes and tank once she's up and running.  I plumbed it myself so I wouldn't be surprised if there is a leak or two or three.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats on the VIGAS nrcrash. Looks good. Keep us up to date on the test.


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 21, 2012)

Have a leak somewhere.... Lost 10 pounds of pressure in 2 hours.  Now I have to try to find it...


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 21, 2012)

Good luck to ya nrcrash. I hope it doesn't cause you to much trouble.


----------



## BoilerMan (Oct 21, 2012)

Soap&water in a spray bottle are your friend. Also get the air pressure up to at least 25 psi. Check that relief valve with the soap and water too. It's much easier to fix a leak when there is no water in the system yet. Once I "think" all the leaks are fixed, I leave the system aired up for at least 48 hours and re-check the pressure. I had a leak in my system that lost just 1psi a day. It took several minutes for the soap to bubble, but it did! Threaded fitting right off the boiler. Had to cut some copper and remove the iron fitting. Threads were boogered up, replaced the Chinese fitting with a good Ward USA one (much heavier and better quality) cleaned up the boiler threads with a file, refitted the iron, soldered the copper back up, and retested for another couple of days. Pressure stayed at 25psi and filled it up without a hitch.

Some don't agree with this method and say it's easier to find the leak when water drips out.  Patients with the air now saves draining water and boiling water with the torch so the steam won't blow the solder out of copper later IMHO.

TS


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 21, 2012)

found a leak where in the same spot directly off the boiler at the thread fitting!


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 23, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> Soap&water in a spray bottle are your friend. Also get the air pressure up to at least 25 psi. Check that relief valve with the soap and water too. It's much easier to fix a leak when there is no water in the system yet. Once I "think" all the leaks are fixed, I leave the system aired up for at least 48 hours and re-check the pressure. I had a leak in my system that lost just 1psi a day. It took several minutes for the soap to bubble, but it did! Threaded fitting right off the boiler. Had to cut some copper and remove the iron fitting. Threads were boogered up, replaced the Chinese fitting with a good Ward USA one (much heavier and better quality) cleaned up the boiler threads with a file, refitted the iron, soldered the copper back up, and retested for another couple of days. Pressure stayed at 25psi and filled it up without a hitch.
> 
> Some don't agree with this method and say it's easier to find the leak when water drips out. Patients with the air now saves draining water and boiling water with the torch so the steam won't blow the solder out of copper later IMHO.
> 
> TS


 

Funny you mentioned the fittings.  It was actually a Ward 90 degree fitting that was mis-thread.  Had to replace it with a made in china because it was all I had on hand....  But no more leak


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 27, 2012)

Wiring and firing tomorrow


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 27, 2012)

Just in time!


----------



## BoilerMan (Oct 27, 2012)

What is that thingy???  Some kind of bank statment-o-meter?  Looks like your outta funds 

TS


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 27, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> What is that thingy???  Some kind of bank statment-o-meter?  Looks like your outta funds
> 
> TS


That's a understatement!


----------



## BoilerMan (Oct 27, 2012)

You know, there is something to having all the heat you need for winter.....before winter is here. I'd find piece of mind in having enough fuel oil storage to make it through a whole winter. All set and ready to hunker down for winter kinda thing. Good thing we don't have to worry about enough fuel oil for winter...... It's sad when I go to the bank and see them advertising heating fuel loans for 2.5%. Wow, not only I can't afford to heat my house, now I can even get a loan to do it, and pay back even MORE than it cost in the first place. Some people don't have brains in their heads if thats how they live from year to year..... oh and I won't mention any politics that relate to this whole idea 

TS


----------



## JP11 (Oct 27, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Just in time!


They call that.. MOTIVATION to keep the boiler loaded.

I filled my tanks.. solely for the SHOCK value to my wife.  She saw the 1700 dollar bill and decided she'd like to KEEP that oil in the tanks.

JP


----------



## willyswagon (Oct 28, 2012)

JP11 said:


> They call that.. MOTIVATION to keep the boiler loaded.
> 
> I filled my tanks.. solely for the SHOCK value to my wife. She saw the 1700 dollar bill and decided she'd like to KEEP that oil in the tanks.
> 
> JP


 
I hear ya.
We were in the hot tub last night and my wife commented that she got a smell of wood smoke.
I said yes and we can make it go away by filling the oil tank.
She near $hit when I told her that it would be about $1100 for 900 litres( 233 US gal)

Yep $4.72/ USG


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 28, 2012)

willyswagon said:


> I hear ya.
> We were in the hot tub last night and my wife commented that she got a smell of wood smoke.
> I said yes and we can make it go away by filling the oil tank.
> She near $hit when I told her that it would be about $1100 for 900 litres( 233 US gal)
> ...



That why I shut off the oil burner a couple weeks ago so my wife COULDN'T  turn on the heat.  I've been burning wood in a regency 2300 fireplace insert to make it tolerable.  I just can't see filling the tank after I just dumped about 12k into the Vigas system.  But only a 3 year payback. Then FREE HEAT!!


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 28, 2012)

willyswagon said:


> I hear ya.
> We were in the hot tub last night and my wife commented that she got a smell of wood smoke.
> I said yes and we can make it go away by filling the oil tank.
> She near $hit when I told her that it would be about $1100 for 900 litres( 233 US gal)
> ...


How's the Empyre working out for you?


----------



## willyswagon (Oct 28, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> How's the Empyre working out for you?


 
So far so good. There has been no cold weather to test it.
So far the test has been how little wood do I need to bring the system up to 175* and have no fuel left in the box.
By doing so it completely stops my furnace from cycling until the the water gets back down to 140*F. Between the water in the wood boiler, the water in the oil boiler and the piping between the two, I have about 120 gal of water so it takes a while for it to cool down a these temps.
So that is the game I'm playing for now.


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 29, 2012)

Reached gasification 11:32pm!!  Still have a lot to learn about the system, but started a small fire tonight.  Can't wait until tomorrow


----------



## infinitymike (Oct 29, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Reached gasification 11:32pm!! Still have a lot to learn about the system, but started a small fire tonight. Can't wait until tomorrow


CONGRATULATIONS!  If you want I can send some of my wood gun gremlins to help you with the learning curve.
Nice thread, I like the video. Funny thing is, I left my cursor right where the play button is and it seems to follow each pipe as you move through the video!

Good feeling to get the thing up and running before the cold kicks in. Where are you located. Are you going to be effected by Sandy?

Burn safe and be warm.


----------



## JP11 (Oct 29, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Reached gasification 11:32pm!! Still have a lot to learn about the system, but started a small fire tonight. Can't wait until tomorrow


 
Great feeling.  Glad you're going.  take it slow!


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 29, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! If you want I can send some of my wood gun gremlins to help you with the learning curve.
> Nice thread, I like the video. Funny thing is, I left my cursor right where the play button is and it seems to follow each pipe as you move through the video!
> 
> Good feeling to get the thing up and running before the cold kicks in. Where are you located. Are you going to be effected by Sandy?
> ...


 
Ya, send Gizmo over to give me a hand!

Glad you liked the video. To bad I couldn't edit the narrative. Apparently my Vigas does the Lambada!!

I couldn't have cut it any closer. My oil tank is empty and my wife thought she was going into labor on sat (false alarm).

I'm located in southern Mass. So it looks like we are just going to get some wind. Good luck down there in NY, it looks like your going to get is worse than us.


----------



## nrcrash (Oct 29, 2012)

I do have to comment on the service I have received from Mark at AHONA and Patrick (my dealer from NH).  The two of them have exceeded my expectations.  Every time I have called either of them, they have answered their phones or call me back shortly afterwards (even on Sunday nights).  I can honestly say that this install has not been the easiest project I have tacked.  I am not a HVAC or plumbing contractor but I installed the entire system myself so that I would have a better understanding of it as well as *saving money*.  Even though it has taken me longer than I had anticipated, now that I have a better understanding of the system, I know I would not have a system that is incorporated into my existing system as seamlessly as this one is.  

I would recommend the two of them to ANYONE interested in a wood boiler.


----------



## JP11 (Oct 29, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> I would recommend the two of them to ANYONE interested in a wood boiler.


 
Ditto!

I talked to Mark for two years running at the fair.  He is the reason I picked Vigas.  A wealth of knowledge and a true gentleman.  He answered, taught, and answered some more along the way.

JP


----------



## JP11 (Nov 5, 2012)

nrcrash said:


> Reached gasification 11:32pm!! Still have a lot to learn about the system, but started a small fire tonight. Can't wait until tomorrow


 

So.. you've had some cold weather to run it... how's it going?


----------



## nrcrash (Nov 5, 2012)

JP11 said:


> So.. you've had some cold weather to run it... how's it going?


I wouldn't say "cold" weather.  But it is cold enough for me to have a excuse to get her fired up!  I love this thing  Worth all of the headaches of the install and worth every over budget penny 

Insulated the tank this weekend so the basement isn't a sauna anymore.  Now I have to chip away at insulating the pipes and installing my inverter.  But it is done enough for me to keep the house nice and toasty


----------



## JP11 (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine looks just like that.. except double the fun.  Two nozzles in the bottom of the 60.

Just fired it up now.  Spent the last two hours swearing at the wood chipper.  I planned to just change the knives.  They were fine.. but I THOUGHT I had a bad bearing.  Got the flywheel out.. cleaned everything, unplugged some plugged up grease fittings.. re adjusted all the bed knives.. and away she goes.

JP


----------



## nrcrash (Nov 5, 2012)

Ya the 60 would have been nice but I have a space limitation where I placed my boiler and I just couldn't get it to fit.  And with my heat load, with storage, the 40 should work out just fine for me.


----------



## JP11 (Nov 5, 2012)

I probably could have gotten by with that too.. but it was close.  when it was -10 my oil boiler ran 24 hours straight.. with a .85 nozzle.  BUT.. it was 70% biodiesel.  I'm figuring that the house was using 90k an hour. 

Much more fun with wood than oil!

JP


----------

